
How Daydreaming Could Lead to Your Next Big Idea - nreece
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/lifestyle/article/how-daydreaming-could-lead-to-your-next-big-idea-ben-popper
======
pendragon
Interesting how the brain is "much more active than during reasoning with a
complex problem." I think we have found de-focusing etc can help anyway. For
instance, often when working on a problem, such as a piece of code it helps to
stop if you're not making progress and just chill for a while. Take a walk. I
wonder if gaming/watching IT Crowd counts? ;)

